
React.js Conf 2016 [videos] - firasd
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLb0IAmt7-GS0M8Q95RIc2lOM6nc77q1IY
======
rajington
I tried submitting a reddit thread
([https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/474odi/what_about_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/474odi/what_about_reactcanvas/)),
but it didn't get much traction... I think because the videos got pulled. I
hope you guys don't mind if I ask this question here, and I apologize if I'm
being naive in some way:

Aditya Punjani's later Flipkart talk
([https://youtu.be/m2tvYGCdOzs](https://youtu.be/m2tvYGCdOzs)) mentioned the
importance of mobile web apps and 60 FPS.

Ben Alpert's talk mentioned
([https://youtu.be/-RJf2jYzs8A?t=1378](https://youtu.be/-RJf2jYzs8A?t=1378))
"React Native for the web" would be awesome.

There was even a lightning talk on react-native-web which attempts to do this
using the traditional DOM
([https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBg2_uQE4KM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBg2_uQE4KM))

Whatever happened to Flipboard's React Canvas
([http://engineering.flipboard.com/2015/02/mobile-
web/](http://engineering.flipboard.com/2015/02/mobile-web/) and
[https://github.com/Flipboard/react-
canvas](https://github.com/Flipboard/react-canvas)) being a solution to these
problems? There's pretty good browser availability and although there's
currently no perfect solutions for things like accessibility, SEO, or server-
side rendering... I failed to se a real "nail in the coffin". Did it just
never gather enough momentum?

~~~
firasd
I'm not very familiar with this topic but you may find yesterday's Mozilla
Webrender discussion interesting:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11175258](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11175258)

~~~
rajington
Thanks!

------
city41
Lots of good talks to explore. The most entertaining one was Jamison Dance's
talk on Elm. He's a good speaker and is funny

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txxKx_I39a8&index=31&list=PL...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=txxKx_I39a8&index=31&list=PLb0IAmt7-GS0M8Q95RIc2lOM6nc77q1IY)

------
iLoch
My favourite talk was only 5 minutes long and came from Elie Rotenberg[0]. He
demonstrated how React can be used to completely obfuscate the DOM tree.

In practice it seems somewhat malicious to do this, however there may be some
legitimate use cases too.

[0] [https://youtu.be/n63XXHY4A7I](https://youtu.be/n63XXHY4A7I)

------
firasd
I'm watching Nick Schrock's keynote video and at 5:15 he says someone made
this stained-glass window:
[http://i.imgur.com/tBx7zku.png](http://i.imgur.com/tBx7zku.png)

~~~
tracker1
Kind of a sidetrack, but I've always wondered, why more of these types of
artistic creations aren't done with sugar... I mean, you'd have to seal it to
prevent moisture/deterioration, but it feels like it would be more easily
expressed in that medium.

In any case, it's a cool piece of art.

------
ivan_ah
For those who don't have the time to watch all the videos, here's are the
github links to the most interesting projects from Day 2:

NavigationExperimental: new multi-tab-aware navigation component
[https://github.com/facebook/react-
native/tree/master/Librari...](https://github.com/facebook/react-
native/tree/master/Libraries/NavigationExperimental) cf. previous work on in-
app "paths"by TaskRabbit [http://tech.taskrabbit.com/blog/2015/09/21/react-
native-exam...](http://tech.taskrabbit.com/blog/2015/09/21/react-native-
example-app/)

Nuclide is an IDE for building react-native apps
[http://nuclide.io/docs/quick-start/getting-
started/](http://nuclide.io/docs/quick-start/getting-started/) source
[https://github.com/facebook/nuclide](https://github.com/facebook/nuclide)

Realm is a mobile database: an alternative to SQLite & key-value stores.
Previously iOS and Java, now works with react native too
[https://github.com/realm/realm-js](https://github.com/realm/realm-js)

Exponent lets you write apps in js w/o need for iOS/Android toolchain
[https://exponentjs.com/](https://exponentjs.com/)

Static site generator using React.js
[https://github.com/gatsbyjs/gatsby](https://github.com/gatsbyjs/gatsby)

React Native for Web: A framework for building Native Web Apps
[https://github.com/necolas/react-native-
web](https://github.com/necolas/react-native-web)

The source code of wp-calypso, an example of a large React.js project:
[https://github.com/Automattic/wp-
calypso/tree/master/client](https://github.com/Automattic/wp-
calypso/tree/master/client)

enzyme's shallow-DOM testing utilities for React
[https://github.com/airbnb/enzyme#shallow-
rendering](https://github.com/airbnb/enzyme#shallow-rendering)

react-native-mock: a fully mocked and test-friendly version of react native
[https://github.com/lelandrichardson/react-native-
mock](https://github.com/lelandrichardson/react-native-mock)

graphene: GraphQL framework for Python [https://github.com/graphql-
python/graphene](https://github.com/graphql-python/graphene) and their hosted
version [http://resolver.cloud/](http://resolver.cloud/)

